# Controversy Over Nurse in Maine Who Treated Ebola Patients in Sierra Leone



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2014)

There's a lot of controversy over this nurse, although she is not contagious presently, they want her to stay home.  She defiantly is out and about, riding her bike with police escorts.  Some people say she should pay for this nonsense, not the taxpayers.  What do you think, is she being stubborn, or just exercising her rights as a citizen?  http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/30/health/us-ebola/



> Quarantined American: I'm in disbelief
> 
> She blasted New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie for enforcing a new policy that required anyone who was showing symptoms of Ebola, including an elevated temperature, to be isolated.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

I think two politicians who can read polls,( Especially LePage who is up for re-election),  are using this as a political ploy a week before midterm elections. Once Tuesday is come and gone, he will not be so interested in what this poor woman does.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2014)

The judge ruled in her favor, so she should be happy now. She celebrated Halloween by having her boyfriend cook Oriental food.

You know who wears the pants in THAT relationship.

I think she's a self-centered person who cares more about her imagined rights than the people around her, despite her "heroic" trip to West Africa.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

Self-centered?   Did YOU go to West Africa to care for the sick?   She is a hero!!


----------



## Debby (Nov 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> The judge ruled in her favor, so she should be happy now. She celebrated Halloween by having her boyfriend cook Oriental food.
> 
> You know who wears the pants in THAT relationship.
> 
> I think she's a self-centered person who cares more about her imagined rights than the people around her, despite her "heroic" trip to West Africa.




I think she should have voluntarily quarantined herself just out of consideration for the fears of the public.  Considering that the information from the CDC seems to be far from 'static' and reassuring, it would have been the decent, reasonable and considerate thing to do.  I'd do it.  I'm betting she has television, internet, an iPhone, etc., so it's not like anyone is asking her to live in a bag, under a rock for three weeks.

You have to wonder what point she's trying to prove?  Because I don't think it's the one that the public is perceiving.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 1, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't think she is trying to prove anything.  She just wants to be able to go on with her life after contributing a significant thing to humanity.  She has the Constitution AND Medical fact on her side.  She didn't ask Christie and LePage to behave like asses for nothing.     People need to just get over this craziness.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Self-centered?   Did YOU go to West Africa to care for the sick?   She is a hero!!



The term "hero" has been so overused the past few years that it means nothing anymore. Simply doing your job makes one a hero anymore. It has cheapened the term and makes suspect anyone who boasts the title.

No, I did _not_ go to West Africa. As an OMD I spent my time working on making *Americans* better. In the process, I have not endangered anyone else.

You might check it out some time - it's called the Hippocratic Oath. I am not doing harm to others.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2014)

Debby said:


> I think she should have voluntarily quarantined herself just out of consideration for the fears of the public.  Considering that the information from the CDC seems to be far from 'static' and reassuring, it would have been the decent, reasonable and considerate thing to do.  I'd do it.  I'm betting she has television, internet, an iPhone, etc., so it's not like anyone is asking her to live in a bag, under a rock for three weeks.
> 
> You have to wonder what point she's trying to prove?  Because I don't think it's the one that the public is perceiving.



I really don't know what her point is, unless it's to bring a lucrative lawsuit against someone (notice how quickly she hired top-shelf legal help) and/or she wants to write a tell-all book.

I also don't understand how someone supposedly trained in medical work can be so cavalier when it comes to the health of others. She is supposedly well-acquainted with viral infections - hasn't she read the history of them? How they can be minimized by quarantine?


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 1, 2014)

When is her book coming out ? I mean thats the whole point of all this publicity isnt it?


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2014)

Debby said:


> I think she should have voluntarily quarantined herself just out of consideration for the fears of the public.  Considering that the information from the CDC seems to be far from 'static' and reassuring, it would have been the decent, reasonable and considerate thing to do.  I'd do it.  I'm betting she has television, internet, an iPhone, etc., so it's not like anyone is asking her to live in a bag, under a rock for three weeks.
> 
> You have to wonder what point she's trying to prove?  Because I don't think it's the one that the public is perceiving.



I completely agree.  A 21 day quarantine is not unreasonable.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Self-centered? Did YOU go to West Africa to care for the sick? She is a hero!!



Going to West Africa to nurse ebola patients was her choice. It was something she wanted to do for whatever reason. Coming home and refusing to understand that neighbors and members of her home community are more than a little tense because of all the ebola cases in the US strikes me as inconsiderate at the very least and arrogantly dangerous at the worst. 

Legislation needs to be passed to mandatorily quarantine American doctors and nurses returning from West Africa so that the American people will be safe and this will never become an issue in the future.


----------



## Raven (Nov 2, 2014)

chic said:


> Going to West Africa to nurse ebola patients was her choice. It was something she wanted to do for whatever reason. Coming home and refusing to understand that neighbors and members of her home community are more than a little tense because of all the ebola cases in the US strikes me as inconsiderate at the very least and arrogantly dangerous at the worst.
> 
> Legislation needs to be passed to mandatorily quarantine American doctors and nurses returning from West Africa so that the American people will be safe and this will never become an issue in the future.




I agree chic.  For some selfish reason she is  ignoring the safety of the public and her poor boyfriend.


----------



## Debby (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Phil, I was just wondering what an 'OMD' is.  Is that a doctor of some medical speciality?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 2, 2014)

Debby said:


> Hi Phil, I was just wondering what an 'OMD' is.  Is that a doctor of some medical speciality?



It's a Doctor of Oriental Medicine, a combination of the five main branches of Traditional Chinese Medicine.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 2, 2014)

Sad story on radio last night...Momma dies from Ebola in Sierra Leone..and it is their custom to wash the body..dress it..a family affair...

14 of the relations who were present now have Ebola...

My god..how infectious is this disease?


----------



## oakapple (Nov 2, 2014)

As some others have said,she should have had consideration for  friends and neighbours and anyone else and voluntarily quarantined herself, until it was certain she was fine. I would have done that, and this woman is a nurse!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2014)

For what it's worth in my opinion ,she is being thoughtless and uncaring of the people around her. If she went to help others in another country,she didn't mind leaving her friends and family for a period of time,so why should a 21 day quarantine bother her, She can communicate with them by phone,exercise in the house and still not run the risk of causing harm to anyone. I don't understand her reasoning on this very important issue.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

Her reasoning is that of the CDC and ALL the world renowned epidemiologists.  If you are NOT sick... You are NOT contagious.  She is not sick... therefore she cannot infect anyone and therefore she is being held prisoner for no reason.  All this is simply fear mongering.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 2, 2014)

To me, and this is just my opinion. This gal is a typical case of "look at me".

"look how wonderful and well intentioned I am" " I went to Africa to save humanity and I am special and wonderful"

But she gets back to the states, the it is " I am so wonderful and smart, the rules do not apply to me" " I get special treatment, cause of the wonderful things I did and how wonderful I am"
"I am smarter than the rest of the citizens who the rules are made for" " I am so wonderful I know when I am contagious or not"

In other words she is a self centered bitch!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> To me, and this is just my opinion. This gal is a typical case of "look at me".
> 
> "look how wonderful and well intentioned I am" " I went to Africa to save humanity and I am special and wonderful"
> 
> ...



Except... she didn't ask fat ass Christie to grandstand and put her in a friggin' tent without a shower and a toiltet seat over what looked like a suitcase.. Did she?  Oh.. wait.... she got off the plane to go to her home in Maine and BEGGED them to do this to her..  I must have missed that part on FOX news.  lol!!!

Oh and rkunshaw...... Hope you are never deathly ill and dependant on a self centered bitch... begging her to help YOU...  Remember those words... ok?


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 2, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> The judge ruled in her favor, so she should be happy now. She celebrated Halloween by having her boyfriend cook Oriental food.
> 
> You know who wears the pants in THAT relationship.
> 
> I think she's a self-centered person who cares more about her imagined rights than the people around her, despite her "heroic" trip to West Africa.



I agree, if there was any chance of me carrying a virus, I would absolutely go with the quarantine,  I was reading about her deal this morning.  Like 12 days out of my life to take precautions regarding the possibility of infection, would be such a big deal.  All I can wonder about her going to Africa, is "what were her motives".  I can't imagine them being heroic.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

This is a hopeless conversation.... seems to be no reasoning with some folks... I'm out of it... it's not worth my time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 2, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Her reasoning is that of the CDC and ALL the world renowned epidemiologists.  If you are NOT sick... You are NOT contagious.  She is not sick... therefore she cannot infect anyone and therefore she is being held prisoner for no reason.  All this is simply fear mongering.



This makes no sense, once again.  People are quarantined "in case" they become sick.  You would rather have her out and about and get sick, maybe infect a few others on the way to the hospital??


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 2, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Sad story on radio last night...Momma dies from Ebola in Sierra Leone..and it is their custom to wash the body..dress it..a family affair...
> 
> 14 of the relations who were present now have Ebola...
> 
> My god..how infectious is this disease?



It's very contagious I would say, and they don't have the sterile conditions we do, I mean dirt poor right.  Probably not much healthy food or clean water.  No good immune systems to fight the stuff.  That nurse has recovered but think of ALL the excellent "best of" everything she got.  I mean I am glad for her, I just wish more people could have that kind of help.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

Seems like she won her fight on the quarantine. http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/11/02/ebola-nurse-will-avoid-public-places/18374889/ .  Since she is not actively showing symptoms, she would not be considered contagious and mandate quarantine...so I guess this is a fair move.  Hopefully is she does begin to show symptoms, she will do the right thing and turn herself into the hospital/quarantine.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Seems like she won her fight on the quarantine. http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/11/02/ebola-nurse-will-avoid-public-places/18374889/ .  Since she is not actively showing symptoms, she would not be considered contagious and mandate quarantine...so I guess this is a fair move.  Hopefully is she does begin to show symptoms, she will do the right thing and turn herself into the hospital/quarantine.



I have no doubt that she would do so.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Sad story on radio last night...Momma dies from Ebola in Sierra Leone..and it is their custom to wash the body..dress it..a family affair...
> 
> 14 of the relations who were present now have Ebola...
> 
> My god..how infectious is this disease?



Handling those infected, dying from Ebola, and working with the dead bodies is definitely the way this virus spreads.  They may have family rituals in effect there, but with some guidance and education from us, maybe they will learn how to stop these practices and slow down the transfer of this deadly disease.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Handling those infected, dying from Ebola, and working with the dead bodies is definitely the way this virus spreads.  They may have family rituals in effect there, but with some guidance and education from us, maybe they will learn how to stop these practices and slow down the transfer of this deadly disease.



The ebola virus keeps replicating itself... and the sicker the person becomes, the more contagious they are.  So at death, and even after death the viral load is in the multliple of billions.  This is when the disease is the most likely to be spread... handling a dead body is almost certain to cause the family to contract the disease.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

She's a CDC Intel operative?  http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...bola-quarantine-nurse-was-cdc-intel-operative


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh geez,

and people wonder why other people think there might be conspiracy in our government:aargh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> She's a CDC Intel operative?  http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...bola-quarantine-nurse-was-cdc-intel-operative



Yes, she is - I found that out last week. Just another piece of the overall picture.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 12, 2014)

So....  She never tried to hide it..  It's a non story folks....  move along.. nothing to see here... lol~






> Hoft is calling nurse Kaci Hickox a “far left progressive” because she registered as a Democrat and supported Obama for President. Which makes more than half the country “far left progressives” in Jim’s benighted brain.





> But what he’s really trying to sell in this typically deceptive post is that Hickox is trying to hide her employment at the CDC. Why would anyone do that? It’s a good thing to work for the CDC, not a bad thing. But in the universe of the DMOTI, everything becomes a conspiracy.
> 
> Hoft makes a big deal out of the fact that Ms Hickox deleted her LinkedIn account. And it’s true, she did. Now why would she do _that?_
> The answer is appallingly obvious: because people like Jim Hoft and Chuck C. Johnson and their legion of mouth-breathing swivel-eyed loons are stealing her photos and scouring her Internet history for something to twist and distort and smear her with.




Read more at http://littlegreenfootballs.com/art...ci_Hickox_Hid_Her_CDC_Job#SvGOyLK4zSsXbRp7.99


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So....  She never tried to hide it..  It's a non story folks....  move along.. nothing to see here... lol~



It isn't that she works for the CDC - it's that she was trained in psy-ops ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 12, 2014)

What the H double toothpicks is a CDC Intel operative?   It's the CDC as in Center for Disease Control....  NOT THE CIA!   What would the CDC need spys for?  But I guess it sounds really good... it adds to the "conspiracy"


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It isn't that she works for the CDC - it's that she was trained in psy-ops ...



Don't you have your government agencies mixed up?   IT's the CDC for cripes sake..


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> What the H double toothpicks is a CDC Intel operative?   It's the CDC as in Center for Disease Control....  NOT THE CIA!   What would the CDC need spys for?  But I guess it sounds really good... it adds to the "conspiracy"



As mentioned in the article the CDC is a quasi-military organization that is the go-to source for bioterrorism.

As part of any terrorist act you need to consider all the psychological ramifications of that act.

Therefore, the CDC needs and utilizes intel operatives. They aren't spies - they're tasked with creating fear in the masses.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> As mentioned in the article the CDC is a quasi-military organization that is the go-to source for bioterrorism.
> 
> As part of any terrorist act you need to consider all the psychological ramifications of that act.
> 
> Therefore, the CDC needs and utilizes intel operatives. They aren't spies - they're tasked with creating fear in the masses.



From the article




> “What is a CDC intelligence officer? To understand the answer, you first have to realize that the CDC models itself after the U.S. military which is why CDC ‘officers’ wear military costumes when appearing before Congress, complete with shoulder stripes, stars and badges,”





> explained health analyst Mike Adams, editor of_ Natural News_, adding that the outfits were meant to project the appearance of authority and were merely one sign of the militarization of federal health schemes. “Just as with the U.S. Army, the CDC also has ‘intelligence officers’ whose jobs include gathering intelligence, analyzing intelligence and conducting counterintelligence ops.”




Sounds like a lot of double talk to me... and WHERE do you get the "instilling fear in the masses" part..   A little litterary license on your part?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> From the article
> 
> Sounds like a lot of double talk to me... and WHERE do you get the "instilling fear in the masses" part..   A little litterary license on your part?



It may sound like double-talk to you but I'm afraid it's the truth.

As for literary license - no, that is exactly what psy-ops are designed to do. I've made sort of a hobby of studying them over the years and the definition of CDC Intelligence Operative fits the description perfectly.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 12, 2014)

Good grief...


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 12, 2014)

I think lying by omission is still a lie, last I heard it was anyway.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Good grief...



A well-thought-out reply.

Giving up?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> A well-thought-out reply.
> 
> Giving up?



Yes.... when someone is hell bent on believing such things... why bother?  Is there anything that can be said to change your mind?    Carry on.... enjoy...  But for the record... I believe it's nonsense..


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 12, 2014)

am I losin it or did this thread have a different OP?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2014)

I agree with Phil!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> am I losin it or did this thread have a different OP?



You're losin' it Denise. :love_heart:  OP here, guilty as charged...fifty lashes with a wet noodle for asking opinions on this, lol.   I heard a lot of passionate debate for and against this gal on some talk shows, and my feelings about the whole thing were mixed.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 12, 2014)

LOL, I saw the post I was looking for, but it wasn't the OP, duh!  My feelings aren't just mixed, they are so confused.  Having a hard time figuring out things.  Oh well, I guess you hear and read all you can and then make your best "guess" what''s true or false, lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes.... when someone is hell bent on believing such things... why bother?  Is there anything that can be said to change your mind?    Carry on.... enjoy...  But for the record... I believe it's nonsense..



I thank you for your good wishes for my future happiness.


----------

